

Is the Apple iPad really the best browsing experience? - thehenry
http://thehenry.net/2010/01/is-the-apple-ipad-really-the-best-browsing-experience.html

======
ambiate
What is browsing? Is flash included in your definition? Some users will
suffer, but for most people flash is used for annoying advertisements.

Two things could happen here: the iPad eventually supports some form of flash
due to user outcry or sites adopt h.264.

------
joezydeco
How many of these 10 sites do you visit daily, TheHenry?

